# fischbesatz im baggersee 40 ha



## michael h (13. März 2012)

wieviele fische verträgt so ein grosser see?
wieviele futterfische benötige ich bei pro zander und jahr
bzw. pro hecht uind jahr
der see ist an der tiefsten stelle noch ca. 25 meter tief und es wird noch gebaggert....
der see soll als zandergewässer ausgebaut werden.
weiterhin besteht ein reger besuch vom kormoran....
was ist sinnvoll an besatz??
danke
michael


----------



## Gardenfly (13. März 2012)

*AW: fischbesatz im baggersee 40 ha*

Hallo,
das werden Tonnen sein , rechne für jeden Kormoran mind 180KG , 10 KG für jeden Zander oder Hecht. Besetze lieber Kormoranresistente Futterfische (kleinbleibend oder hochrückig) die sich fleissig vermehren müssen und dann kann man sich Gedanken über Raubfische machen.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. März 2012)

*AW: fischbesatz im baggersee 40 ha*



michael h schrieb:


> wieviele fische verträgt so ein grosser see?
> wieviele futterfische benötige ich bei pro zander und jahr
> bzw. pro hecht uind jahr
> der see ist an der tiefsten stelle noch ca. 25 meter tief und es wird noch gebaggert....
> ...


 
Na wen der Kormoran da fischt, werden dort wohl auch Fische sein.
Zum Zandergewässer ausbauen ?
Das ist leicht, einge einsetzen, wenn es denen gefällt, war es das.
Wenn nicht, kann man versuchen es so zu gestalten das es Ihnen zusagt.

Wenn Hecht und Zander beide im Gewässer vorhanden sind, werden sie entscheiden ob es nun ein Zander oder Hechtgewässer ist. 

Nicht ungewohnlich ist aber auch der Weg, tausend Z1 besetzen, um 1-5 Zander zu fangen.
Oder für die gleiche Fangmenge, 100kg und mehr Besatz mit großen Zander.#d


----------



## Sneep (14. März 2012)

*AW: fischbesatz im baggersee 40 ha*

Hallo,

wer soll dir auf solch eine allgemeine Frage eine fundierte Antwort geben?

Vermutlich liegt der mögliche Besatz weit unter deinen Erwartungen.
Der Baggersee ist neu, es wird ja noch gebaggert.
Das heißt aber auch, er ist noch extrem Nahrungsarm.

Weiterhin ist er mit 25 m sehr tief. Bis auf diese Tiefe dringt kein Sonnenlicht mehr vor, daher wird hier nichts an Nahrung produziert. Nahrung wird nur auf einer kleinen Fläche am Ufer Produziert. Da helfen auch 40 ha Gesamtfläche nicht viel.
produktiv sind davon vielleicht 2-4 ha.
Nur diese Fläche darf ich bei Besatz mit Zandern ansetzen.

Der Seeboden fällt auch weitgehend als Standplatz aus.
Unter der Sprungschicht wird der Sauerstoff nicht ausreichen, damit dort ganzjährig Fische leben könnten.

Das Gewässer ist möglicherweise für Felchen und Seeforellen geeignet, da diese das Freiwasser nutzen und sich pelargisch ernähren. Der Zander ist aber mit Sicherheit etwas daneben. Darüber kann man in 20-30 Jahren nachdenken, wenn das Gewässer gealtert ist.

Die Frage wie viel Kleinfische ein Raubfisch benötigt ist falsch gestellt. Richtig muss die Frage lauten, wie viel und welche Räuber kann der bestehende Kleinfischbestand ernähren.

Der Bestand an Beutefischen dürfte an der natürlichen Grenze liegen. Daher bringt ein Besatz gar nichts. Die Biomasse bleibt gleich, ich habe nur unter Umständen mehr aber kleinere Fische. 
Das Ganze wird durch einen Mangel an Nahrung und Standplätze begrenzt.

SNEEP


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. März 2012)

*AW: fischbesatz im baggersee 40 ha*

Sorry Sneep,
aber diesmal komme ich nicht ganz mit.
Ein See der noch aktiv gekiest wird, ist ganz sicher nicht für Felchen oder Forellen geeignet?!? Abgesehen davon stellt sich für mich sogar grundsätzlich die Frage nach einer Eignung dieser Spezies für Baggerseen.
Die meist noch trüben Gewässer bringen oftmals gute Zanderbestände hervor - wenn der See altert, aufklart und pflanzenreich wird, haben es die Zander zu Gunsten der Hechte meist viel schwerer.
Was den Rest angeht, bin ich dann wieder bei Dir!


Für mich ist sogar fraglich, ob ein solcher See überhaupt Besatz benötigt?!? |kopfkrat
Hinzu kommt das fraglich ist, ob es überhaupt schon Pflanzenwuchs gibt und wenn ja wieviel und welche Arten. Viele aktiv bebaggerte Seen sind derart trüb, dass sich dort keine Pflanzen etablieren können. 
Entsprechend besteht der Artenbestand i.d.R. aus den weniger anspruchsvollen Arten wie Rotauge, Brasse, Barsch und Ukelei - und je nach Besatz dann Karpfen, Hechte, Zander. Die Friedfische einschließlich Barsch neigen aber auch in solch kargen Seen zur massenhaften Vermehrung, weshalb ein Besatz dieser oder anderer Futterfische in meinen Augen vollkommen sinnfrei und überflüssig ist. Und wenn es ausreichend Kleinfische gibt, haben auch die Räuber in den meisten Fällen keine Probleme mit der Vermehrung.
Die einzigen, die oftmals Problem haben sind die Angler - weil sie nichts fangen. Meiner Erfahrung nach (ich habe in unzähligen solcher Baggerseen Bestandsaufnahmen gemacht) liegt das aber nicht an mangelnden Fischvorkommen... |rolleyes


Bevor man wahllos und willkürlich Fische in ein Gewässer schmeißt, sollte man erstmal abklären was da ist. Dazu gehört eine fundierte Analyse von Artenzusammensetzung, Populationsgrößen und Altersklassen. Zusammen mit dem bisherigen Besatz und möglicherweise auch Fangergebnissen (so vorhanden) kann man dann irgendwo abschätzen, ob der See überhaupt noch Platz für Besatz bietet.
Notwendig ist Besatz in Baggerseen in meinen Augen eigentlich so gut wie nie.
Insbesondere bei noch in Auskiesung befindlichen Baggerseen spielt der Kormoran i.d.R. nur eine untergeordnete Rolle - die Gewässer produzieren ja meist Fisch wie hocheutrophe Seen und sind dazu noch ordentlich trüb.


----------



## Sneep (15. März 2012)

*AW: fischbesatz im baggersee 40 ha*

@Foolish Farmer

Hallo,

In den meisten Punkten sind wir uns ja einig und bei den restlichen werden wir uns auch noch einig.:m

Du hast Recht, während der Auskiesung ist an Felchen und Seeforellen nicht zu denken.

Letztlich hängt alles davon ab, wie lange noch ausgekiest wird.
Daher ist auch ein Zanderbesatz nur dann sinnvoll, wenn diese Auskiesung noch eine geraume Zeit anhält.

Mit dem Ende der Auskiesung gehen für den Zander auch die Lichter aus.

Danach ist die kleine Maräne für eine gewisse Zeitspanne in der Entwicklung des Sees eine Alternative.

Es hat in meiner Region in neuen Baggerseen nach der Auskiesung Besatzversuche mit der kleinen Maräne und zeitversetzt mit dem Hecht gegeben.
Nun ist ein westdeutscher Baggersee nicht unbedingt die Heimat der Maräne und ich war entsprechend skeptisch.

Trotzdem hat die Sache ihren Reiz. Die Maränen sammeln das pelargische Futter, welches sonst ungenutzt bleibt und konzentrieren es. Damit bilden sie die Nahrungsgrundlge der Hechte. 
Da die Maräne ein hervorragender Speisefisch ist, wird der Bestand zudem maßvoll mit Grundstellnetzen befischt.

SnEEP


----------



## michael h (15. März 2012)

*AW: fischbesatz im baggersee 40 ha*

danke danke danke.....
für die guten beiträge....
ders ee ist in vielen bereichen klar also sichtweite bis in 5-6 meter tiefe.
es wird bur noch in einem kleinen randgebiet ausgekiest und soll ende des jahres gänzlich eingestellt werden.
er wird bereits seit 1956 beangelt.
aber seit einigen monaten sind immer wieder streitereien über sinn und unsinn und art des besatzes mehr oder weniger heftige streitgespräche.
natürlich gibt es leute die kommen ein mal im jahr fangen nix und maulen.....
auf der anderen seite gibt es leute die fats jeden zweiten tag da sind die fangen auch ihre fische
also nochmal danke
bzw. wie kann man den fischbestand halbwegs genau bestimmen bzw. kann man das überhaupt?
grüße

michael


----------



## Gardenfly (15. März 2012)

*AW: fischbesatz im baggersee 40 ha*

michael h,
die wenigsten die sich Streiten wollen nachgeben oder Kompromisse eingehen.Es gibt halt Personen die sich Gedanken über ein Gewässer machen und fangen was möglich ist, andere wollen dem Gewässer ihre Angelmethoden und Fangergebnisse aufzwingen.


----------



## better-life78 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: fischbesatz im baggersee 40 ha*

Schickt erstmal ein paar Taucher rein und eine Besatzdicht zu erkennen und welche fischarten vorhanden sind.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: fischbesatz im baggersee 40 ha*



better-life78 schrieb:


> Schickt erstmal ein paar Taucher rein und eine Besatzdicht zu erkennen und welche fischarten vorhanden sind.



Weil Taucher das ja auch sofort und immer zweifelsfrei richtig einschätzen und berechnen können... #d
Sorry, aber da kannste genau so gut ne Gruppe Kajakfahrer hinschicken.


----------



## better-life78 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: fischbesatz im baggersee 40 ha*

Können sie wenn sie richtig ausgebildet sind. Du solltest natürlich keine owd oder cmas * rein schicken. Bin aber selber auch TauchLehrer und es gibt die spezial Ausbildung Naturalist und da lernen die das. Aber ehe ich in so einen großen See, wo schon 30 Jahre geAngelt wird, ohne nachdenken fische neu besetze, würde ich erstmal Taucher runter schicken um zu sehen was es schon gibt und hatte damit jedes mal Erfolg. Mir gehören ja nun mittlerweile mehrere Seen und ich mache das bei einer Übernahme natürlich erstmal durch mehrere Tauchgänge selber.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: fischbesatz im baggersee 40 ha*

Und der PADI-Naturalistvermittelt Dir natürlich auch umfangreiches fischereibiologisches sowie ökologisches Hintergrundwissen...


Ganz ehrlich? Ich arbeite seit Jahren als Selbstständiger Gewässerökologe, mache jährlich etliche Fischbestandserhebungen an unterschiedlichsten Gewässern, habe naturwissenschaftliches Studium und > 1000 TG's - erzähl mir bitte nicht, dass Hobbytaucher in der Lage wären Fischbestände zu beurteilen. |rolleyes


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: fischbesatz im baggersee 40 ha*

@ Foolish Farmer

Da muß ich dir zustimmen!


----------

